# Kerry Blue Poodle



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Do a search for Forum member "Zmyjka," and check out photos of her blue boy, Dance. She used to keep him in a great Kerry Blue clip. Here's just one example thread:

Really Pro pics.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I think its very generous of you to do whatever clip your hubby wants! Your dog will be beautiful  Oh and also, once you get your dog and hubby falls in love with him, he might change his mind about the CC. It's happened to many of us or our significant others!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good choice of a clip that satisfies you both! Dance is a really good example too!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Well I think its very generous of you to do whatever clip your hubby wants! Your dog will be beautiful  Oh and also, once you get your dog and hubby falls in love with him, he might change his mind about the CC. It's happened to many of us or our significant others!


My husband actually ended up choosing a CC, even when given a whole book of clips! Not sure what happened to him, but I'll take it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When I first considered a CC for Bug, my daughter as so against it. Funny, she likes it now to the point that when she shaved her shih tzu, guess who ended up with a jacket and a bare bottom? lol


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the direction to Dance, gorgeous!

Next question, has anyone used these products before? I'm having trouble finding the most recommended ones in Canada.

SheaPet


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The fun of having a poodle is the versatility of the hair and various styles. I told my husband, whoever does the grooming, chooses the haircut! 

Since you've had a Bouv - sounds like you will be used to the wet beards. I am growing out my poodle's face for a terrier style, I get complaints after my poodle drinks water and he wants to say hi to everyone. If a person is used to a shaved poodle face and then goes to a beard, it takes some getting used to.

I would suggest a #30 blade under your snap on comb attachments. I like the stainless steel wahl snap on combs that come in a set: Wahl Stainless Steel Attachment Clipper Comb Sets | PetEdge.com - If you use a #40 blade underneath the comb attachments, you risk snapping a tooth off the blade. But you can use a #15 or even a #10 under the comb, just remember that those will leave a longer cut. When using blades, the HIGHER the number on the blade, the shorter the haircut. A #40 is a surgical length blade. 

For a pet Kerry Blue trim, you may want to trim more around the eyes so the dog can see. That was the problem I had when my poodle was in a Bedlington. He looked great in it, but he couldn't see anything unless I tied his hair all the time. I attached a picture of a standard poodle in a Kerry Blue trim. This is NOT my groom, but one of the best Kerry Blue Poodles I've seen!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! That's a phenomenal cut. I wish I was half that good. I saw a spoo in an Airedale clip recently, he looked really great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ellyisme said:


> My husband actually ended up choosing a CC, even when given a whole book of clips! Not sure what happened to him, but I'll take it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine too! Well what happened is the winter before last I put Indy in a Scandinavian with a tied up topknot and my husband loved it! He especially loved it when he threw a ball for her and she dashed back with it, with all her fur rippling. Then coat change happened so she is in a short lamb clip, but hopefully this fall I can try a CC


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, I love Pina's grooms <3 she's SO good!


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

tokipoke said:


> The fun of having a poodle is the versatility of the hair and various styles. I told my husband, whoever does the grooming, chooses the haircut!
> 
> Since you've had a Bouv - sounds like you will be used to the wet beards. I am growing out my poodle's face for a terrier style, I get complaints after my poodle drinks water and he wants to say hi to everyone. If a person is used to a shaved poodle face and then goes to a beard, it takes some getting used to.
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous Kerry White Poodle :wink: I can see the Kerry owners now "what the...???".

Thanks for the recommendation on the blade and combs. I knew about comb and blade length and I had come across those ones, but I wasn't sure which blade would be best under them or if somebody might have a better idea.

Beards! I know only too well what it's like to be slimed after drinking. At 130 pounds, Gus had a huge wide head and a massive beard when his coat was long. I'm planning to manage my hubby's expectations and keep this guy's beard smaller, neat and tidy. I was planning to keep his forehead and stop short (more like a schnauzer) so he could see as well.


----------

